# Pup Assessment



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Getting closer to having to decide which one of my womble babies is going to be staying. I am keeping a female, and there are 3 girls and 1 boy in the litter. Goal for this girl is Ch/MH--so she needs sound structure, drive and biddability for the field work, and good structure and look-at-me attitude for the show ring! They are now six weeks old. They will be photographed again at 7weeks, and puppy testing will be done that day as well. I have my notions already, but just thought I would put the little ones out there! My choice is really just between Purple and Green as Orange's has a slight underbite, which is a disqualification.

Miss Purple aka Bon-Bon



























Miss Green aka Greenbean




























Mr. Blue (has a nice working home waiting for him) His nickname is Mr. Punkinhead at the moment.


















Miss Orange aka Orangina--going to a nice family home.


















The whole crew


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

With the caveat that I am still learning about structure, purple looks to me like she has a nicer topline and front assembly than green. But in all fairness, that could just be the stacking since it's so hard to stack pups. But, on the other hand, I think I like green's face/expression better. How do they move? Are you leaning toward one of them?

They are all beautiful though....I love Mr. Blue!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I like purple. She has a very nice head and expression and looked very good standing. Good luck with whichever you chose. Annef


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I do like Purple, especially "on the day", however, the stacking on the others is not that good. The pictures look to be at an angle, and the pups maybe a little "rocking horsed." It will get easier as they become accustomed to the table and being stacked.

Purple looks to have a nice neck and front and a good topline. Hocks maybe a little high.

Green has an iffier topline, but that may be the stacking. Her picture looks like it was at a slight angle, which makes a difference too. Green also appears to have a more pronounced occipital bump too.

I really like the boy too. Nice solid looking boy. His picture definitely looks like it was at an angle.

Orange girl is cute but she is definitely rocking horsed  She also appears to be longer in the loin area.

Nice litter


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

They are all adorable.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

My 2 favourite colours! I love Purple, gorgeous head and to me, looks like a great structure too. Green is super cute too, I can see how it will be a tough decision!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I do like Purple, especially "on the day", however, the stacking on the others is not that good. The pictures look to be at an angle, and the pups maybe a little "rocking horsed." It will get easier as they become accustomed to the table and being stacked.
> 
> Purple looks to have a nice neck and front and a good topline. Hocks maybe a little high.
> 
> ...


The pups were pretty wiggly, and it was my photographer's first time taking puppy stack shots!

Purple is my front-runner as well. She had beautiful length of neck on the day she was born which is something Betty McHugh ( a conformation judge and structure "expert" up here) says to look for as an indication of shoulder layback.

I think I would agree that Green has less angulation all round. She has a very sweet little face, but not as much muzzle which is not as good for a field dog.

Blue is a doll baby, and if I didn't need to keep a girl to build on this breeding, and if he didn't have a wonderful home lined up, I would keep in a flash!! I love my boys!!

Orange is the longest-bodied, nad did not want to stand on the table. She was the hardest to get a pic of, thus the less flattering topline in the shots!!

Always nice to see if other people see what I think I am seeing!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I know nothing about evaluating them and I say purple. 

They are all wonderful but purple has something special.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I liked purple as well, although the boy is my fav.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

Purple from me too. She's nice and square, lovely head. Looks like she has a better topline and more rear angulation than green girl.

LOVE the group shot! Sooo cute! I could never be a breeder - I wouldn't be able to part with any of them


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Precious!!*

Both pups are just precious!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

purple is my pick


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well then, it seems to be unanimous!
We are still going to do testing on Thursday as I find it informative to see how they react with other people and in a novel setting, but it looks like Purple is going to be my Bonnie!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They're all adorable, and with the usual caveat that it's hard to tell from photos, purple looks to have significantly better rear angulation.
I'm casting my vote with the other "purple" people!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

haha I vote purple as well  watch out for those purple girls  I just posted some of my Purple Power Puppy on my FB page at 18 mos! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Purple it is! I had some friends over on Thursday and they all agreed, too! Mr. Blue is also going to be in a home where he will work and get shown if he matures well, and I will be co-owning him. 

So here she is--"Bonnie" Sterre Texas Bluebonnet


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Loved Purple and LOVE the name Bonnie!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah. Congrats on Purple Bonnie! In that second picture she looks likes she's saying "Now you've chosen me I can stop posing and collapse!"


----------

